#  ,   "-"
!    .   -  3  -  , .
2    ,     - .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Olga.

,

----------

,   :Big Grin:

----------

> ,


  , ,  ,  ...
...

----------

:Big Grin: 

-

----------


## gluchnaya

> 


  :Wink:      - ,      ...

----------

15 .      - 3 ,   4  .      - ** **.
 :Big Grin:

----------


## odri

> 15 .      - 3 ,   4  .      - ** **.


,      :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Olga.

> ,


       ,     4 .  , .

----------


## sema

> -   .


    .....    :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
  )))

----------


## Galaxy1973

> 15 .      - 3 ,   4  .      - ** **.


!

----------

> 15 .      - 3 ,   4  .      -   .


   ,  -

----------


## LUK_KUM

...



-
-
-
-
-







   ""

----------


## ltymuf

. 
    "".

----------


## Olga.

> ...
> 
> 
> 
> -
> -
> -
> -
> -
> ...


  !!!  :yes:

----------


## LUK_KUM

*ltymuf*, ....  ""   ...    ...  ... 
... -   ""  ...    ..- "" ...   -   ...

----------

> 15 .      - 3 ,   4  .      - ** **.

----------


## 1995

> -
> -
> -
> -
> -


     ...         :Big Grin:

----------


## 1995

:Big Grin:

----------


## odri

,    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## odri

???

----------


## odri

-   :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,


      ?

----------


## Andyko

> 





> 


** - ,  - ...

----------



----------


## LUK_KUM

**, 

..    
    ...

----------


## Helper-2005

**,  -   ( ..  .      :Wink:  ).

----------


## 1995

*Helper-2005*,   ,    ,   .

----------


## 1995

*LUK_KUM*,      ?    ...

----------

> ?


    ...       :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## LegO NSK

*tinkaer*,

----------


## shrilanka

?

----------

> *tinkaer*,


    ?   :Wow: 
    .   :Stick Out Tongue: 
:
 (.)
 (.)
 (.)
 (.)
 (.)

----------


## LegO NSK

> ?


 ?   :Wow: 

 :Smilie:

----------

> ?


     . ,     #333,    , , , ,      .

----------

> ?


 ,      .
. .       ,     - .   .
   .   .
  ,   .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## LegO NSK

**,    --,     , ... ...    ?
,      ?

----------

> **,    --,     , ... ...    ?
> ,      ?


      ,  http://ru.wiktionary.org/wiki/%D0%98...B5%D0%BD%D0%B0

----------


## LegO NSK

> : /


  " ".  -   ,  .   :Big Grin:

----------

> -   ,  .


     #333 #335,   .   :Stick Out Tongue: 
,    .   :Wow:

----------

> -   ,  .


    .    90%  .      :    .                 ( ).

 .
_   .  : "  ,    ",  : "   ,   "._

----------


## YUM

> ?


   ,      :
 - 
 - 
     - 
 - .
  ,           ,       ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

...            :Embarrassment:

----------


## YUM

> ...


   ...  ? :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> ...  ?


....  :Hmm:

----------


## YUM

> ....


, , 
       . :Wink:

----------


## -

...     ...     :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> ...     ...


 :yes:      ...    .

----------


## lala07

.    .

----------


## YUM

> .    .


,       :  ,     "",   ""

----------


## LegO NSK

. 1920-  . 
 :Cool:

----------

> . 1920-  .


     20-? :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> 20-?


    ... ! :Wow:

----------

> ... !


,

----------


## Glissando

...    ,           :Frown:

----------


## YUM

> ...    ,


    -  ?
!!!
   #321

----------

> ...    ,


, !!!! , :Big Grin:

----------


## 111 User

,        ,      ...
      ...
  - )))

----------


## YUM

> ,        ,      ...
>       ...
>   - )))


   - "",  ,      .

----------

> 


  ,  .

----------


## Galina85

.   -     ,   ,    ,   ,          :Smilie:

----------


## Charica

,    -    -

----------


## Galina85

-   :Smilie:

----------


## mafiozekk

***,  (2 -,)

----------


## YUM

> ***,  (2 -,)


, ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ...


  :Big Grin:

----------


## Artjom

> !    .   -  3  -  , .
> 2    ,     - .


v russkom, a immeno iskono russkih slov s okonchaniem ,,zo,, susestvuet toljko 2 slova! eto , ! tretjego slova net!!!!! zapomnite! vas prosto razigrali, chtob vi polomali sebe golovu! ))))

----------


## Glissando

> v russkom, a immeno iskono russkih slov s okonchaniem ,,zo,, susestvuet toljko 2 slova! eto , ! tretjego slova net!!!!! zapomnite! vas prosto razigrali, chtob vi polomali sebe golovu! ))))


...     ,     -  ...
!   , ,   !
...          ...    :yes:

----------


## YUM

> ...     ,     -  ...
> !   , ,   !
> ...          ...


( )  !  !!!  !!!
(  )       "" ! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## stas

-  .

----------

